

HN: DuckDuckGo, Blekko, or Stumpedia? - sharescribe

Which search startup do you think is the most promising?
======
qbproger
duckduckgo is pretty good. <http://donttrack.us/> is a decent piece of
marketing. Overall they have a really good momentum, and are probably the most
promising.

Blekko has some nice features too. It'll give you pretty good information
about a site with the /seo search tag. I find it interesting to see that
information. I know it can be obtained from other sources though.

I haven't heard of Stumpedia. I'll have to check it out sometime.

------
madhouse
DDG. Never even heard of the other two, but I've been a statisfied DDG user
for the past few months, and am loving it.

------
yogsototh
I use DDG from one month now. It is really good.

